# New to camping - good "first timers" place kid and dog friendly



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey all,

We're in the process of purchading a travel trailer and we're looking for places to camp "somewhat" close to Grand Rapids. I've been looking at Muskegon State Park but would like to get a little further away from civilization. We're looking for a place that may provide the following:

Fun for kids
Shore fishing
Pet friendly
Will be easy for me to pull the travel trailer since I'm an absolute rookie

Anyone have any advice/recomendations?

I can't wait to get out with the family and get into the outdoors over some weekends!!!! 

Thanks,
PF


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wow,,,,all up and down the coast of lake michigan. and then you start on lake huron....
what sort of trailer are you getting? when is your first trip?

lelanau is a nice one


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Newaygo State park is a nice place to camp it is primitive but is kid and dog friendly. Plus you get the feeling your farther north than u are.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I must say ludington state park is one of the best I've camped at. Clean..wildlife all over lots of semi tame deer that allow you to walk within feet of. The fishing is good by the dam which is a spectacle in itself with plenty of bass pike and bluegill to be had plus you can see them swimming in the river..endless hiking trails and a great little swimming beach on hamlin lake so the water is usually faurly warm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Check out Double J resort and campground, by far the best campground I have stayed at on the west side. Plenty of stuff to keep the kids busy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Boy it looks like EVERYTHING is booked for Memorial Day weekend. At this point I just want a place with some activities and full hookup. Looks like I might be staying home.  Anyone have any ideas a few hours within Grand Rapids?


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

You can book your sites 6 months in advance...I would STRONGLY suggest that you start immediatly...I learned the hard way...started looking for site's in june..almost all weekends were already booked...Try White river campground..They are in Montegue..they have a pool and a shallow stream runs through it...also alot of kid's there to play with your kids..It is only 10 min. from Lake Michigan..Can't think of the county park but it is really easy to get to and the beach is awsome...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

there are some interesting options aside from state camp grounds. most counties have county run campgrounds. so if you have a place in mind , check for a county campground near by.
also,,,private campgrounds are not all the same. koa is great for kids, always somethingto do for them.
and then,,,theres sorta secret campgrounds.
this weekend we will stay at the saginaw chippewa indians campground in mt. pleasant. nice campgrounds $17 a night for a site with 30 amp service. restrooms/showers , camper store, and free shuttle to the casino,,,3.5 miles away. excellent romantic getaway with the wife.
mt. pleasant has a ton of cool stuff to do and see. and less then 20 miles away in midland is dow gardens. we plan on going to see the butterfly house sunday, and catch an afternoon concert in the gardens.

round trip with the trailer from home in north oakland county, a little over 1 tank of gas. makes for a pretty cheap get away


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

PackerFan said:


> Boy it looks like *EVERYTHING is booked* for Memorial Day weekend. At this point I just want a place with some activities and full hookup. Looks like I might be staying home.  Anyone have any ideas a few hours within Grand Rapids?


First lesson, you just learned, better start reserving for the State Parks and most others really early in new year. 

Here are two suggestions. Pioneer Park by Muskegon State Park, is a first come first serve campground. If you get up there by Wednesday morning, you may get a spot. You can call them like Tuesday morning and ask if they are filling and kind of get an idea if you are going to get a spot or not. It is right on Lake Michigan and a nice campground. Second is White River Campground. Its on the White River and they have a canoe livery.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

When my son was small, we spent a fourth of July weekend at Double RR in Belding. We stayed in one of their bunkhouses, but we had a good time. Lots to do and campsites didn't look bad either. Flat River flows through there.

Another one I've had good luck with was Chinook Campground in Grant. Right on the Mo. The only caveat is to make sure you get an established site, because on busy weekends they fill up the overflow area and it gets awfully packed in.

Both of these seem to have lots for the kids.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Call Kevin at Putman Lake CG

Kids will have a ball with all of his animals and lots of acreage for dogs to run. I doubt he can ever fill up. The place is huge!

Free pontoon boat, canoes, yaks and panfish right from shore


----------



## dwrobins (Nov 1, 2010)

family Campground kalkaska. Gail & Jeff are the best.


http://kalkaskacampground.com/


----------

